# Auf Tastendruck bild verschieben



## Guest (12. Aug 2007)

Hi,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie man ein Image in swing auf Tastendruck verschieben kann.


----------



## masta // thomas (12. Aug 2007)

Es kommt immer drauf an, wie du das Verschieben realisierst. Möchtest du ein Label mit einem Icon verschieben? Möchtest du ein gezeichnetes Bild verschieben? Etwas mehr Info wär gut.

Ansonsten, die du es schon gesagt hast, verschieben  hat in fast allen Fällen was mit Positionveränderung.


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2007)

machst einfach n listener, und dann gibst dem teil andere koords, und dann repaintest dein frame


----------



## d_95 (12. Aug 2007)

Ich möchte ein Bild verschieben.


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Aug 2007)

Da stellt sich eben die Frage, was für ein Bild? Wenn du das Bild mit Kreide auf den PC-Tower gemalt hast, wird das mit java schwierig. (ja das war etwas überzogen...)
Wenn du uns sagst, wie du das Bild malst, können wir dir sagen, was du ändern musst, um es woanders zu malen. Sonst können wir nur antworten: KeyListener, interne Variablen ändern, repaint.


----------



## d_95 (13. Aug 2007)

Ich habe also ein Bild das ich von meinem Computer geladen habe in ein JFrame gezeichnet und will es jetzt verschieben.


----------

